
Samsung phones are spontaneously texting users’ photos to random contacts - rostigerpudel
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2018/7/2/17528076/samsung-phones-text-rcs-update-messages
======
notadev
For any Samsung users who want to try and avoid this until a fix is pushed:
1\. Open settings widget. 2\. Click on Apps. 3\. Click on the Messages app.
4\. Select Permissions. 5\. Toggle 'Storage' off.

~~~
nwah1
This causes the app to not open.

------
abhiminator
This sound eerily similar to a recent instance when Amazon's Alexa recorded
and transmitted a private conversation of a Portland family to a random
contact, just a couple months ago. [0]

This is some bad publicity for the tech industry at large. Hope the team at
Samsung figures this out soon.

[0] [https://www.kiro7.com/news/local/woman-says-her-amazon-
devic...](https://www.kiro7.com/news/local/woman-says-her-amazon-device-
recorded-private-conversation-sent-it-out-to-random-contact/755507974)

------
hbcondo714
Previous discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17445529](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17445529)
(80 comments)

------
acchow
I really hope this bug has a post mortem.

------
RandyRanderson
Shouldn't the news here be that ppl use Samsung's msging apps?

